# New to feeding raw concerned my dog isnt growing enough



## maniac4577 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey everybody, I'm a first time GSD owner and I am competely new to raw feeding. My female GSD is 7 months old and she has been on a raw diet for the better part of her life. My question is if I'm not feeding her properly can it stunt her growth? She seems like she hasn't grown for awhile. She is by no means skinny, I feed her close to three pounds of meat a day. She normally gets a pound of ground beef or ground turkey in the morining. I feed her a pound of chicken necks for lunch and then a chicken quarter that weighs close to a pound of dinner. Once or twice a week I'll feed her a pound of beef liver in place of the chicken quarter for dinner. She seems very healthy, I haven't weighed her in awhile but I'd say she probably weighs like 50 pounds. It just seems like shes not growing anymore. I'm open to any suggestions and would appreciate any input from those of you who are experienced in raw feeding. Thank you very much =)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When you feed a pound of liver does she have diarrhea???
I would look at some raw feeding websites, this one is a good one to start with links to others): http://www.aplaceforpaws.com/reference-articles/raw-feeding-new.html 
and be sure you are adding supplements. I feed raw, with bone, meat and organ most every meal...green tripe is a staple as well.
Yogurt, raw eggs and vitamins/oils along with a variety of proteins make up their diet.


----------



## maniac4577 (Sep 2, 2010)

No she doesn't have diarrhea, her poops look normal.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

A couple things.

First, I would not feed that much organ meat all at once. You are hitting her system with large doses of Vits A & D and they are not water soluble (meaning the excess will not flush out of her system). I would split that up across at least 4-5 days if not every day.

Raw fed dogs grow slower. 50 lbs for a 7 month old bitch isn't really that small.


----------



## maniac4577 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you Lauri I really appreciate the advice =) I will definitly ease up on the liver and only feed her a little less than half a pound once every 5 days.


----------

